

Why Don’t We See Cars Wrapped In Advertisements? - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2013/02/why-dont-we-see-cars-wrapped-in-advertisements/

======
lutusp
But the car is its own advertisement, as are its occupants.

~~~
npguy
Right. But when people are willing to rent out the extra room in the house, it
is difficult to imagine why they would have issues with putting up a banner on
their cars

~~~
lutusp
I suspect there is a strong social stigma attached to having advertising
displayed on one's car. It might be seen as the automotive equivalent of
wearing a sandwich sign.

But bumperstickers are popular. They're not advertising, at least not usually.
Sometimes people have so many of them that they might as well be a billboard.

